# A DIFFERENT way to get a pacing shot!



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

This summer the Mass Bay Transit Authority (the Boston - area commuter rail service provider) re-instituted regular weekly summertime Boston to Cape Cod train service with the *"Cape Flyer". *







(Regular Boston to Cape train service was abandoned by the New Haven Railroad back in *1958! *







). While vacationing in nearby Yarmouth back in June, I went down to the Cape Cod Canal Railroad Bridge & shot video of the "Flyer" & a Mass Coastal trash train (which moves trash from transfer stations to a large trash-to-energy power plant located alongside the Canal). The railroad bridge is operated by (& maintained in *excellent *condition) by the U.S Army Corps of Engineers. On either side of the Canal are the Canal Service Roads the Corps uses for Canal maintenance; they are open to the public as *bike trails. *







Starting about 1/2 mile north of Canal Junction (the line splits at the Eastern end of the bridge, going North to Hyannis & South to Falmouth), the Hyannis mainline *parallels the bike trail. *







So this past Friday, I headed down to the Canal with my Catrike recumbent tricycle (*much *more comfortable than a conventional bike; & it's quick enough that I have fun surprising 20-year olds on racing bikes!







), my girlfriend Dawn







as an assistant (but inexperienced!







) "camera-person" manning my big broadcast-grade Sony camcorder on a tripod under the Bourne (highway) Bridge. I mounted my tiny GoPro Hero3 "Black Edition" on the right side of the Catrike frame, looking sideways towards the railroad. Here's the result:















Just in case the embed doesn't work, here's the direct link: Chasing the Cape Flyer

Enjoy!







Tom


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Great! 

Thanks 
Harvey C.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the video. You ran a good race with the train.


----------

